# beersmith and can kits



## mrsupraboy (30/6/14)

i was wondering if there was an add on or something for can kits. so I can keep track of what I do to them. i.e coopers lager can


----------



## keifer33 (30/6/14)

There is a download available in this topic that has all the Coopers kit cans in it for Beersmith 2. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/60191-coopers-kit-cans-for-beersmith-2-download-included/

There is an add on within Beersmith which is unfortunately incorrect and hasn't been fixed to my knowledge after emailing Brad a few years ago.


----------



## mrsupraboy (30/6/14)

thanks a million. are there other kits from different brands like this
like tooheys


----------



## keifer33 (30/6/14)

Unfortunately as other brands didn't make their info available like Coopers I never pursued it any further. You can probably grab Ianh's spreadsheet for extract brewing and copy some of the ones over in there but the catch is trying to work out the lb/IBU calculation in Beersmith and for the life of me cant find the formula I used.


----------



## DU99 (30/6/14)

This spreadsheet might help also


----------



## 431neb (1/7/14)

I looked at this ages ago as I had a quick and dirty stout recipe I wanted to run through BS. I hacked a recipe together and we made a shitload of it and it was crap. Mostly because I am a retard but I like to think that some of it was because BS is a PITA to do kit and kilo with. Which if you really think about it…Why bother using BS for KK?

My record keeping on KK was in Laurie Cahirs Pro-forma that was included in a little booklet he produced ages ago (a decade ago?.. more?...). I photocopied it for years and made little notes about airlock bubbling rates and krausen bubbles and colours ( and how shit my beer was ). So many little bits of paper that when I dug out all my brewing gear for a renaissance there were bits of paper lying around like confetti. So yep now I am spoilt for choices on which crap recipe to repeat. 

Importantly though, the record keeping may not've left me with a valuable "suppository" (apologies to Tony) of knowledge but it did teach me what matters and what doesn't. If you google, there are forms you can print out to fill in your brew day details that will be a lot easier than trying to wrestle a can of snot into BeerSmith.

Edit to note that any shortcomings in my beer was not due to the advice I got from Laurie. Indeed one of the best stouts I ever made was a KK recipe that he made up on the spot. I still have one bottle that I'm saving for a special occasion.


----------



## AdamJohn (16/1/15)

Hi,

Sorry to bring up an old thread. I ave just started using Beersmith and downloaded the coopers kits data from this forum. I have imported into Beersmith but I am getting the same problems regarding the IBU and EBC values that I seemed to with the add on. I am not sure what I am doing wrong but the programme doesn't seem to dilute it so for example with 1.7 IPA can kit set at 23 litre batch size the IBU is 389 and EBC 51. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

